# PVC sch40 on roof



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, but do not forget the reduced distance between supports. Small size PVC must be supported every 3'. This can make it less expensive to use a metal raceway.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Also, don't forget 352.44 - Expansion fittings.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, but do not forget the reduced distance between supports. Small size PVC must be supported every 3'. This can make it less expensive to use a metal raceway.


I wish I had pics of a capital one bank that was done a few years back by a former contractor. The words clothes line come to mind when I saw that PVC a year later.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you seen PVC conduit that's been out in the sun for a year or two?


----------



## ricoreece1 (Jul 6, 2009)

David Channell said:


> Have you seen PVC conduit that's been out in the sun for a year or two?


I definately agree. 310.15(b)(2)(c) is a table referring to temperature adjustment above rooftop, I do realize that its referenced for conductors, but it still is some food for thought. I'd say if you were within an inch of the rooftop adding 40 degrees wouldnt be an unreasonable consideration. With that said, I've seen PVC under awnings that sag from the heat they've been exposed to over long term. Just like a pvc heater would effect it. But if it does start sagging, atleast pull solid wire so the wire will support it. Just kidding.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Local admendments won't allow PVC on roofs, can only use IMC or Rigid. Thats just for the area that I work in.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

I think IMC or Rigid is a good idea, because I've seen a lot of EMT on roofs that has pulled apart from being stepped on.
David


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

May be legal, but there is no way I would run pvc on a roof.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

BDB said:


> May be legal, but there is no way I would run pvc on a roof.



That clothes line job I spoke of was for RTU and the PVC was supported by 4x4 blocks about every 7-9 feet. Looked like doo doo. Before you blast me realize that I had to argue a man down for wanting to use plumbing fittings because the correct fittings could not be found. I gave up on that contractor shortly after.


----------

